# Plant ID Please



## latala43 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this an aquarium plant?









If not, would you please tell me whether I can pot it outside?
I think it is a dracaena like

Please confirm me that the one to the left of the sword is a rotala?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant is Cyperus alternifolius. It should not be kept submersed. Definitely not an aquatic plant, although its roots can be kept below water.


----------



## latala43 (Jun 14, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> The plant is Cyperus alternifolius. It should not be kept submersed. Definitely not an aquatic plant, although its roots can be kept below water.


Thank you very much for your advice. Afte I googled the images of Cyperus alternifolius it is exactly the same what I have .

*Can you please confirm me that the one on the left is Rotala and the one on the right is Ludwdgia. I'm new to the plants.*


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

The plant on the left looks like Rotala rotundifolia and the one on the right looks like Alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I concur with all of the above.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can put the cyperus outside in a pot submerged in water and it will do well. The water should be an inch or two above the substrate surface. Bring it in for the winter. It does not tolerate freezing temperatures.


----------



## latala43 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all for you help. This morning, after some research, I have potted the Cyperus outside. 80% of the pot is peat moss and some sand above them. I added some NPK and water it as much as I can. By noon, I think it is not performing well. The leaves has turned brown. I wish it will survive in its new conditions.
I'm from Cairo, Egypt and the temperature is 32.
I'm sorry for my bad English but I appreciate your support too much.


----------

